# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > On-line игры >  Point Blank

## Sanych

*Point Blank*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





*Point Blank* – это глобальный многопользовательский онлайн экшн от первого лица - MMOFPRPSG. Пока что бесплатный, от известной компании NCSoft.  В первую очередь, игра радует своей простотой: вам не нужно читать кучу обзоров, лазить по "яндексам" и "гуглам", чтобы разобраться в игре. Всё, что вам нужно – это ПО, соответствующее минимальным требованиям игры, скачанный на официальном сайте клиент, немного логики + информация из этого поста будет позновательной. 

В игре всё на русском и разговоры и надписи.

В игре сражаются представители двух противоборствующих лагерей: Повстанцев и Миротворцев. Персонажи используют виртуальные копии реально существующего вооружения и ведут бои в условиях, приближенных к реальным. К примеру, многие укрытия можно разрушить, а на стенах остаются следы от пуль.

На сегодняшний день в Point Blank представлено порядка 40 видов оружия, два десятка уровней с возможностью подключения карт из Lineage 2 (очень весёлый подход), 5 режимов и 3 класса персонажей – штурмовик, бомбардир и снайпер. Расширять контент авторы обещают посредством регулярных обновлений. 

Механика Point Blank примитивна, все интеллектуальное содержание которых сводится к бесконечными поединками команды спецназовцев и команды террористов. Здесь не слышали о таких тонких тактических маневрах, как использование укрытий или выглядывание из-за угла — можно только бегать, прыгать, стрелять и бросать гранаты. Прицелом в Point Blank пользуются одни снайперы, все остальные игроки навскидку поливают друг друга из штурмовых винтовок и пистолетов-пулеметов.
Если смотреть глобально по ощущениям, в игре два больших козыря: жуткая динамика (временами кажется, что вы играете в Counter-Strike в режиме ускоренной перемотки) и полнейшая несерьезность происходящего. После того, как вы в первый раз сходите с «калашниковым» на осадного голема, вам станет трудно с серьезным видом рассуждать о тактико-технических характеристиках представленного в игре оружия )

Некоторых игра особенно порадовала статистикой и РПГ системой, а также картами из Lineage2. Согласитесь, расти в ранге приятно: открывается новое оружие, улучшаются скорострельность и скорость передвижения, снижается отдача, увеличивается процент попаданий в цель… Конечно в шутере это не сильно влияет на итог сражения, зато приятный стимул.

За выполнение основных и индивидуальных миссий дают очки, наградные ленты, значки и медали — очки тратятся на покупку новых комплектов индивидуальных миссий и нового оружия в магазине. За набранный опыт дают ранги: от старшего кадета до старшего лейтенанта. Заработав нужный ранг, можно открыть новое звание по избранной специальности (новичок, бывалый, опытный, младший офицер, специалист), потом — особые для каждой ветки финальные сверхзвания («дикий зверь» для штурмовиков, «бесшумный убийца» для диверсантов и так далее). На самом высоком уровне развития дают новый красивый берет.

В прошлом остались засады. В Point Blank не получится долго сидеть на одном месте в ожидании противника. В выигрыше останутся игроки, полагающиеся на быстрые перемещения и мгновенную реакцию: в условиях быстро меняющейся обстановки эти качества не раз спасут бойцам жизнь.

Не забывай, что Point Blank – онлайновый проект. Это значит, что игра будет часто обновляться, а ее мир непрестанно увеличиваться. И самое главное – разработчики не устают радовать пользователей сюрпризами. Готов ли ты сразиться с големом из Lineage 2 или выжить в поединке с ожившими мертвецами? Если твой ответ «Да», вступай в ряды правительственных войск или присоединяйся к повстанцам и отправляйся на передовую!

----------


## Sanych

*Турниры Point Black Cyber Series*

Point blank становится новой дисциплиной в рамках WCG Russia 2010.

Турниры по этой игре — Point Black Cyber Series — стартуют на WCG Arena 13 июня, и будут проходить каждое воскресенье до 4 июля, когда лучшие игроки встретятся в финале.

Регистрация участников стартует уже в ближайший понедельник — 7 июня. Спешите участвовать! Особое внимание — на призовой фонд.

Там есть, за что побороться:
1 место — 100 000 рублей, 5 гарнитур Jabra, 5 3d мониторов Acer 
2 место — оперативная паямять Transcend (5), внешние харды Transcend (5), 5 гарнитур Jabra 
3 место — 5 наушников Ritmix, флэшки Transcend (5), 5 гарнитур Jabra

Кроме того, Point Blank появится и в дисциплинах всероссийского финала WCG — на этот этап участники будут отбираться отдельно. Отборочные пройдут в онлайне, об их датах мы сообщим дополнительно.
Немного об игре. Point Blank — это многопользовательский глобальный online-шутер от первого лица, от авторов популярной MMORPG Lineage. На турнирах число игроков в каждой команде ограничивается пятью. Основное отличие от Counter Strike — в продвинутой системе развития персонажа. Игрок сможет выполнять миссии и получать очки опыта, прокачивать себя и свое оружие. Персонаж выбирается из трех основных классов — Снайпер, Штурмовик и Бомбардир. У каждого чара имеется внушительный арсенал, который, однако, нужно заслужить. За особые достижения бойцам выдаются награды.
Режимы игры похожи на квейковские — от классического командного десматча, до отрядной сватки с ботами. Темп игры также ближе по духу к Quake, нежели к CS. Персонажу, чтобы выжить, необходимо много двигаться.

----------

